
Ask HN: Companies which do remote internships? - sunaden
Many students have recently lost their summer internships. Are there any companies who are considering hiring interns remotely?<p>The closest thing to this I am aware of is Google&#x27;s Summer of Code.
======
enhdless
Here's a crowdsourced repo (not mine):
[https://github.com/gcreddy42/hiring2020](https://github.com/gcreddy42/hiring2020)

~~~
sunaden
thanks for this, exactly what I was looking for

